# Problème de synchronisation apple tv et itunes



## carostien (25 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais essayer de résumer mon prob (le plus clairement possible )

J'ai mon apple tv depuis maintenant bien 2 ans connectée à mon PC. Tout se passe à merveille... Sauf qu'en revenant de vacances, impossible de synchroniser l'apple tv avec itunes !

Du coup, on vire tout, on restaure l'apple tv, j'ai même désinstallé itunes ! Ca ne fonctionne toujours pas.

Donc je l'utilise en wifi. Dans itunes, il reconnait l'apple tv, mais dès que je clique sur "synchroniser" il me met soit comme message : apple tv ne répond pas, assurez vous que votre pare feu accepte le port... J'ai vérifié sur mes 2 pare feux, ils acceptent bien ce fameux port. Et même si je coupe les pare feux ça ne change absolument rien !!! 
Après ce message, je suis obligée de mettre ok puis l'apple tv disparait de ma liste itunes.
Soit il me met synchro imposs car l'apple tv est occupée, itunes synchro lorsque l'apple tv ne sera plus occupée (heuuu elle est occupée par qui, par quoi ???). Et bien sûr, il ne synchronise jamais !

Ce n'est pas non plus mon wifi qui déconne car lorsque je suis devant ma tv sur l'apple tv, j'ai accès à you tube, je peux charger des vidéos,...
J'ai aussi essayé de la brancher directement à mon ordi, mais ça donne exactement le même résultat !

Quand je vais dans l'apple tv, dans règlages : la "bibliothèque de Caro" est en gris (alors qu'elle devrait être en noir)

J'ai beau remettre les codes pour coupler itunes et apple tv, ça ne change absolument rien.

J'ai la dernière version d itunes (donc pas ça non plus le prob).

Enfin, je suis paumée et ça me fait vraiment chier car je ne sais pas à qui m'adresser, j'ai déjà fait 2 maga apple et ils me disent qu'eux ne savent rien faire.
Y aurait il une bonne âme qui sache résoudre mon prob qui me semble insolvable !!

Un tout grand merci d'avance !


----------



## [ Rork ] (28 Septembre 2009)

Tu as bien la version 2.4 sur l'Apple TV?
Essaye de redémarrer ton Apple TV en laissant iTunes ouvert sur ton PC. Quand je dis tu redémarres, tu débranches et rebranches la boîboîte.
C'est pour voir vu que je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de problème.


----------



## carostien (29 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais malheureusement j'ai déjà tout tenté. Eteindre, enlever les fils, ouvrir iTunes d'abord,...

Ca ne change rien lorsque j'ai l'ancienne ou la nouvelle version de l'apple tv !!

D'autres idées ?


----------



## napalmatt (29 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai pas d'Apple TV, mais sur ce genre de bécane, il y a un reset usine, non ? As-tu essayé ?


----------



## [ Rork ] (30 Septembre 2009)

Bon, je sèche un peu là!
J'ai déjà eu un problème de port avec l'Apple TV mais un simple redémarrage de cette dernière suffisait pour régler ça, d'où ma proposition.
J'avais un message d'erreur du style (de mémoire...): "Assurez-vous que le port machin/truc bla bla bla" (tu vois, c'est vraiment de mémoire!!!).
Quelle est ta version de iTunes? La 9.0.1?


----------



## wayne (8 Octobre 2009)

J'ai eu cet été un Pb de ce genre. Même galère. J'ai reformaté mon AppleTV, pour que mon ordi la retrouve, mais, dès les premières minutes de synchro, elle disparaissait du menu iTunes. J'ai tout recommencé plusieurs fois avant de comprndre que ça plantait pendant la synchro des photos qui se faisait en 1°. J'ai donc synchronisé par type de contenu(mode personnalisé) D'abord la musique seule, puis avec les vidéos en plus, ... Car en fait, c'étaient les photos qui se synchronisaient en 1° et une photo avait un défaut de format et faisait planter la synchro des photos. Une fois toutes les autres séries synchronisées, j'ai fait un gros ménage dans mes photos, (celles prises dans l'été puisque ça buguait depuis l'été) et ensuite, j'ai complété ma synchro avec les photos. 
Depuis, ça roule très bien. 
Si je n'ai pas été assez précis, fait le moi savoir.


----------



## wayne (15 Octobre 2009)

Ben mon problème recommence..... ce sont les photos qui font disparaitre l'AppleTV.
Il faut que je ré-installe..........soupir........ z'avez pas une idée ???


----------



## ipascm (20 Octobre 2009)

aurais tu par hasard, mis tes bibliothèques photos sur des disques dur amovibles????


----------



## wayne (22 Octobre 2009)

Non. Mais en fait, l'Apple TV était visible depuis i-Tunes tant que j'interdisais la synchro des photos, puis, j'ai autorisé cette synchro, ça a fonctionné pendant à peu près 600 photos, et puis Pfffttt... l'AppleTV a disparu de i-Tunes.
Sur l'AppleTV, on voit que la synchro est figée, sans voir le nom du fichier de la photo concernée. On ne voit qu'un n° d'ordre. En visualisant les photos déjà synchronisées, on voit que l'ordre de synchro est aléatoire et n'a pas de lien avec un tri de iTunes.

Maintenant, j'ai réinitialisé mon Apple TV complètement et n'arrive même plus a la voir dans iTunes (je reste en ethernet) mais mon AppleTV est bien sur le réseau car YouTube fonctionne, ITMS aussi. Je ne comprends plus rien.


----------



## napalmatt (23 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Et as-tu essayé en créant un nouveau compte utilisateur sur ton mac pour y synchroniser ton Apple TV ? Pas très pratique mais au moins tu pourras voir si le souci peut venir de ton compte ou de ton ATV.


----------



## nicolier (2 Novembre 2009)

La prudence s'impose avec la mise à jour 3.0

De mon côté, depuis la mise à jour, je me suis retrouvé avec un phénomène inédit : l'apple TV vidée de tout son contenu sans intervention de ma part Tout à resynchroniser !

Concernant le problème de synchro entre Itunes et L'apple TV ce n'est pas un souci isolé Lorsqu'on fait un tour sur le forum Apple, on ne compte plus les utilisateurs qui se plaignent de ce problème

J'y suis aussi confronté depuis plusieurs semaines, et j'ai tout tenté je crois de mon côté pour essayer de résoudre le problème en vain !

Changer la priorité de synchro pour synchroniser les photos en dernier ? J'ai tenté ce matin le symptôme n'a pas pour autant disparu!


----------

